# Best router for Whole Home DVR/GenieGo



## milton

I will be purchasing a new router for my house. I currently have an old Linksys. Am wondering what routers out there work best (i.e., speed and ease of setup) with Directv whole home DVR and GenieGo.

I couldn't find this topic previously addressed on this forum via the search.


----------



## The Merg

Most routers will work fine. The biggest issue people have is getting the port forwarding set up correctly. 

Two things to consider:

1. Use the router to set a DHCP Reservation for the GenieGo so the IP address for the GenieGo stays the same. This will prevent issues in which the IP address changes and the port forwarding is looking for the old IP address.

2. Look to see if you can easily (and manually) update port forwarding in the router setup.

Just about all routers nowadays will allow you to do these two things, so it should not matter too much as to what you get.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Rich

milton said:


> I will be purchasing a new router for my house. I currently have an old Linksys. Am wondering what routers out there work best (i.e., speed and ease of setup) with Directv whole home DVR and GenieGo.
> 
> I couldn't find this topic previously addressed on this forum via the search.


I've been using a Linksys Cisco e4200 for a couple years and it works very well. (My Chrome Grammar checker just told me that the 4200, which is what I first typed, is actually an e4200. How's that for a Grammar checker!?)

Rich


----------



## dennisj00

Any router that will take DD-WRT firmware.


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> Any router that will take DD-WRT firmware.


I'll agree with that. That's what I have on my Linksys WRT160N.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2

The Merg said:


> I'll agree with that. That's what I have on my Linksys WRT160N.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah ...

The problem is though DD-WRT does not have 5GHz support for my new router, a Linksys dual band E2500.

After Googling around I'm advised by others to switch to Shibby's Tomato which does have the 5GHz support for my model, but I wonder how well that firmware will play with WH and soon a GenieGo (which I just managed to talk DIRECTV into giving me for free yesterday.  )


----------



## The Merg

I've used Tomato without issue before with Whole Home.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2

OK, good to hear;

I'll re-flash to Tomato whenever I can get the place to myself here so no one needs the internet. Not that I even have any 5 GHz WiFi clients at the moment, but don't like the idea of having a crippled router with the word around the DD-WRT forums is to not expect any 5 GHz support for my model any time soon if at all.

Wow ...

FedEx just delivered the GenieGo a few minutes ago, less than 24 hours after Retention placed the order. Guess that speaks for the Warehouse being only a few miles away from me in So. L.A. in Rialto. CA.


----------



## Steve

milton said:


> I will be purchasing a new router for my house. I currently have an old Linksys. Am wondering what routers out there work best (i.e., speed and ease of setup) with Directv whole home DVR and GenieGo.


If you're buying a new router for improved wireless performance or some other reason, please ignore this post. 

If you're purchasing a new router solely because you think it'll make GenieGo work better, however, there's really no need to upgrade. You should be able to find the GenieGo set-up instructions for your old Linksys here.


----------



## dsexton

Not Linksys. I paid $200 for an EA6500 a few months ago. I spent two days reading forum posts and several hours on the phone with Linksys. Nothing I did would make OOH work. I will say I am using my router behind a Uverse router/modem, which complicates the issue. I bought a new ASUS router; once I had it set up and replaced the EA6500 with it, it took me a few minutes to set up OOH. Will not be buying any new Linksys equipment any time soon.


----------



## dennisj00

That's another reason I won't buy a router unless it has a dd-wrt load. I know they work.


----------

